# 81 510 Wagon, 63k: Royal purple oil ok?



## MRW (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello, first post. 

I just got a very low miles 81 510 wagon with 63k on the clock for $2k. Couldn't really afford it but I could not help myself. Automatic driven literally by a little old lady. (now 95) her last new car, always garaged and money was not an issue so she had it maintained. Not a ding on it. I'm all excited about it. 

I've been told great things about Royal purple oil and was thinking of trying it. Can you comment? What weight would be good? 

The engine is so clean and tight I don't anticipate any leaking problems. 

Mike


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's supposed to be good, look in the manual i suspect 10w30 is ok, the royal purple is so expensive in a car where the oil is dirty every 3000 miles and isn't abused. Now if your oil is still clean looking and smelling at 8000 miles go for it.


----------

